# Pela Paraíba! Um pouco de João Pessoa, Cabedelo e Campina Grande



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*JOÃO PESSOA - PARAÍBA*

Minha segunda ida a João Pessoa. Dessa vez não me preocupei tanto em fazer um thread, deixei a fotografia de lado e curti mais a cidade. JP melhorou muito desde que fui em 2012, e está uma cidade de alta qualidade, boa infraestrutura, amigavel ao turista, desenvolvida. Moraria fácil na capital paraibana. 

A parte negativa fica para o Centro, que achei mais decadente, contrastando com a infra da cidade que melhorou bastante. 

Recomendo a todos que visitem Joao Pessoa, não vão se arrepender. 

01
IMG_20201110_164234 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20201110_160255 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20201110_155617 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20201110_154907 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20201110_154514 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06 Cabo Branco
IMG_20201110_154318 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20201110_154136 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20201110_154035 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20201110_153950 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10 Largo de Tambaú
IMG_20201110_153526 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11 Praia da Penha e Ponta do Seixas
IMG_20201109_121710 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20201109_121539 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13 Centro histórico
IMG_20201109_103536 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20201109_103510 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20201109_103505 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20201109_103358 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20201109_103340 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20201109_103300 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19 Parque Solon de Lucena
IMG_20201109_101323 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20201109_101300 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20201109_100509 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20201109_100509 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20201109_100409 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20201109_100358 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_20201109_100312 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20201109_095907 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20201109_095703 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_20201109_095253 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_20201109_095223 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_20201109_095203 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20201109_095056 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20201109_095033 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20201109_094249 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_20201109_094221 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20201109_094140 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20201109_093951 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20201109_093925 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_20201109_093750 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_20201109_093647 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_20201109_093641 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20201109_093636 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_20201109_093620 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
IMG_20201109_093555 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_20201109_093541 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_20201109_093515 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46
IMG_20201109_092917 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47
IMG_20201109_092514 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48
IMG_20201109_092442 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
IMG_20201109_092425 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
IMG_20201109_092421 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
IMG_20201109_092044 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

52
IMG_20201109_092029 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53
IMG_20201109_092011 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54
IMG_20201109_092008 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55 Vista noturna para Altiplano
IMG_20201108_174910 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

56 Tambaú
IMG_20201108_173829 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

57
IMG_20201108_173804 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

58
IMG_20201108_173751 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

59
IMG_20201108_170258 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

60
IMG_20201108_165857 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

61 Começando o tour pelo Tour Geneve 
IMG_20201108_150622 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

62 Olhando pra Tambaú e Manaíra
IMG_20201108_150233 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

63
IMG_20201108_150224 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

64 Altiplano e Miramar
IMG_20201108_150203 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

65
IMG_20201108_124235 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

66
IMG_20201108_101903 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

67
IMG_20201108_101650 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

68
IMG_20201108_101306 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

69
IMG_20201108_101154 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

70
IMG_20201108_100821 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

71
IMG_20201108_100339 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

72
IMG_20201108_100222 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

73
IMG_20201108_095901 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

74
IMG_20201108_094954 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

75
IMG_20201108_094402 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

76
IMG_20201108_094317 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

77
IMG_20201108_094219 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

78
IMG_20201108_094032 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

79
IMG_20201108_093929 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

80 Centro a noite
IMG_20201106_200142 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

81
IMG_20201106_195734 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

82
IMG_20201106_195700 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

83
IMG_20201106_195317 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

84
IMG_20201106_195233 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

85
IMG_20201106_170828 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

86
IMG_20201106_170055 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

87
IMG_20201106_170016 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

88 Altiplano
IMG_2149 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

89
IMG_2147 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

90
IMG_2145 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

91
IMG_2143 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

92
IMG_2142 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

93 De novo do alto. Olhando pra Mangabeira
IMG_2136 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

94
IMG_2134 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

95
IMG_2130 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

96
IMG_2129 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

97 Cabo Branco
IMG_2128 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

98
IMG_2125 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

99
IMG_2124 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

100
IMG_2123 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

101
IMG_2122 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

102
IMG_2121 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

103
IMG_2120 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

104
IMG_2118 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

105
IMG_2116 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

106
IMG_2115 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

107
IMG_2114 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

108
IMG_2113 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

109
IMG_2112 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

110
IMG_2111 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

111
IMG_2110 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

112 Skyline
IMG_2109 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

113
IMG_2108 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

114
IMG_2105 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

115
IMG_2102 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

116 Estação Cabo Branco... fechada
IMG_2100 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

117
IMG_2098 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

118
IMG_2097 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

119
IMG_2096 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

120
IMG_2092 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

121
IMG_2091 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

122 Farol de Cabo Branco
IMG_2089 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

123 Bessa
IMG_2085 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

124
IMG_2084 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

125
IMG_20201110_183323 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*CABEDELO - PARAÍBA*

Cabedelo me surpreendeu. Na RM de JP, possui um ar desenvolvido em grande parte da cidade, com prédios baixinhos, alguns charmosos, e um litoral belíssimo. Foi a cor do mar que estava mais azul nessa minha ida a JP. Camboinha é um espetaculo!

01
IMG_20201108_105305 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20201108_105333 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20201108_105508 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20201108_105712 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20201108_105720 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
06
IMG_20201108_105850 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20201108_110143 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

085
IMG_20201108_110505 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20201108_110523 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20201108_110555 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20201108_110623 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20201108_110649 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20201108_110715 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20201108_110718 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20201108_111136 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20201108_111256 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20201108_111330 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20201108_111509 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20201108_111512 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20201108_111641 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20201108_111852 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20201108_111953 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr3

25
IMG_20201108_115534 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20201108_115603 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20201109_141449 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_20201109_141451 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_20201109_141456 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_20201109_141508 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20201109_141913 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20201109_142121 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20201109_143300 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_20201109_143328 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20201109_143335 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20201109_145612 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20201109_145620 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_20201109_145735 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_20201109_145821 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_20201109_145936 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20201109_150100 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*CAMPINA GRANDE - PARAÍBA*

Campina Grande é uma desenvolvida cidade do agreste paraibano. Andei pouco na cidade, mas deu de ver que cresceu bastante desde 2012...

01
IMG_20201107_094112 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20201107_095335 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20201107_095345 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20201107_095355 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20201107_095505 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20201107_095732 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20201107_095751 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20201107_095831 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20201107_100158 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20201107_100203 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20201107_100207 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20201107_100314 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20201107_100505 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20201107_100612 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20201107_102632 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## LucasPaulista (Aug 11, 2013)

Eu tive o prazer de conhecer Jampa em Setembro/2019 e amei tanto que voltarei em Fevereiro!

Cidade belíssima, dá vontade de morar. Concordo em relação ao centro da cidade, um pouco largado.

Em relação a todos os passeios que eu já fiz no nordeste, NENHUMA vai comparar ao pôr do sol na praia do Jacaré!! Lindo demais e emocionante.

Tive a sorte de me hospedar no Tambaú Hotel, uma pena a atual situação.


----------



## Mateus Oliveira (Jan 20, 2014)

Parabens pela viagem, Silvestre.
Bela escolha.
João Pessoa ta mais linda do que nunca


----------



## +Jampa (Jun 10, 2006)

João Pessoa é cidade do Leste do Nordeste mais ´´desconhecida´´ pelos turistas. E, na grande maioria das vezes, se surpreendem. Maceio, natal e as grandes sempre vêm à mente primeiro, mas, não deve em nada para elas, pelo contrário, e os turistas se surpreendem.

O centro foi abandonado pela atual gestão e está cada vez mais vazio. E uma pena!

Parabéns pelas fotos e pelo passeio.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

LucasPaulista said:


> Eu tive o prazer de conhecer Jampa em Setembro/2019 e amei tanto que voltarei em Fevereiro!
> 
> Cidade belíssima, dá vontade de morar. Concordo em relação ao centro da cidade, um pouco largado.
> 
> ...


Eu tinha vontade de me hospedar no Tambau Hotel, mas soube antes da viagem que ele estava nessa situação. Eu não sabia. Uma pena!!

Obrigado, Lucas!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Mateus Oliveira said:


> Parabens pela viagem, Silvestre.
> Bela escolha.
> João Pessoa ta mais linda do que nunca


Obrigado Mateus!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

+Jampa said:


> João Pessoa é cidade do Leste do Nordeste mais ´´desconhecida´´ pelos turistas. E, na grande maioria das vezes, se surpreendem. Maceio, natal e as grandes sempre vêm à mente primeiro, mas, não deve em nada para elas, pelo contrário, e os turistas se surpreendem.
> 
> O centro foi abandonado pela atual gestão e está cada vez mais vazio. E uma pena!
> 
> Parabéns pelas fotos e pelo passeio.


é verdade. E nao deve nada a nenhuma dessas capitais. Minha parte de divulgação eu to fazendo, hahahaha, Jampa merece.
Obrigado amigo. Abc!


----------



## pevigs (Jul 5, 2008)

Excelente thread.

Achei o Centro Histórico conservado até.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Excelente trip pelo território paraibano, Cabedelo é charmosinha mesmo e o Skyline do Altiplano é retumbante!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

A cor da água é retumbante, como diz meu querido @jguima !
Realmente, a Paraíba é linda e merece a atenção devida. Fiquei com vontade de visitar! O garoto propaganda tá dando certo...😁
Mais um thread lindo, Ice... obrigada por compartilhar com a gente...

Bjks


----------



## Ítalo Barbosa (Dec 2, 2009)

Um dos thread mais completos que ja vi da nossa terrinha, parabéns Ice. 
Será sempre muito bem vindo e que mais gente venham conhecer nossas cidades, temos muito o que oferecer a todos os visitantes e serão muito bem recepcionados


----------



## LucasPaulista (Aug 11, 2013)

Ice Climber said:


> Eu tinha vontade de me hospedar no Tambau Hotel, mas soube antes da viagem que ele estava nessa situação. Eu não sabia. Uma pena!!
> 
> Obrigado, Lucas!


Parece que o hotel está para leilão, espero que no futuro tenha salvação. O Tambaú é um ícone para JPA.

Ah, parabéns pelas fotos!! Ficaram show!!


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Excelentes fotos. João Pessoa é um deleite, o Altiplano está com tudo, um dos melhores Skylink do Brasil. E no interior, Campina Grande representa e não faz feio. Valeu pelo thread!

Só uma pergunta: onde fica a zona comercial de JP? Nas fotos que você postou as ruas estão meio vazias e não vejo comércio. Não é uma crítica, é apenas uma pergunta de quem
nao conhece a cidade.


----------



## legal (Aug 19, 2003)

O centro historico deveria ser transformado num centro gastronomico, historico e cultural com alguns investimentos em imoveis mais degradados e com o estimulo para negocios e hoteis na area.


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Que imagens incríveis Henrique!

João Pessoa está show. Me deu mta vontade de conhecer. 

A orla da cidade parece ser bem limpa. O Altiplano tá impressionante.

Abs!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

pevigs said:


> Excelente thread.
> 
> Achei o Centro Histórico conservado até.


Obrigado Pevigs. Mas as fotos nao retratam a degradação do Centro, estando lá pra entender. Abc!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

jguima said:


> Excelente trip pelo território paraibano, Cabedelo é charmosinha mesmo e o Skyline do Altiplano é retumbante!


Obrigado amigo!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Déa_ said:


> A cor da água é retumbante, como diz meu querido @jguima !
> Realmente, a Paraíba é linda e merece a atenção devida. Fiquei com vontade de visitar! O garoto propaganda tá dando certo...😁
> Mais um thread lindo, Ice... obrigada por compartilhar com a gente...
> 
> Bjks


Muito obrigado, Déa. 

Isso que a cor do mar fica mais bonita que isso. Ao menos na primeira vez que estive o mar era CRISTALINO, embasbacante, parecendo caribe hahaha Dizem que de dezembro a fevereiro fica assim. 

Bjs


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Ítalo Barbosa said:


> Um dos thread mais completos que ja vi da nossa terrinha, parabéns Ice.
> Será sempre muito bem vindo e que mais gente venham conhecer nossas cidades, temos muito o que oferecer a todos os visitantes e serão muito bem recepcionados


Muitissimo obrigado, Ítalo!! Voces sao privilegiados de morar na Paraiba. Abc!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Pietrin said:


> Excelentes fotos. João Pessoa é um deleite, o Altiplano está com tudo, um dos melhores Skylink do Brasil. E no interior, Campina Grande representa e não faz feio. Valeu pelo thread!
> 
> Só uma pergunta: onde fica a zona comercial de JP? Nas fotos que você postou as ruas estão meio vazias e não vejo comércio. Não é uma crítica, é apenas uma pergunta de quem
> nao conhece a cidade.


Os pessoenses saberão responder com mais propriedade. Mas me parece que há muito comércio no Centro e adjascencias (até Cruz das Armas mais ou menos), e que devem ser o principal pólo economico do município. Nas praias também há comércio, mas mais disperso. Manaíra, Tambau, Bessa etc...

Obrigado Pietrin! Abc!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

legal said:


> O centro historico deveria ser transformado num centro gastronomico, historico e cultural com alguns investimentos em imoveis mais degradados e com o estimulo para negocios e hoteis na area.


Centro de Jampa sofre dos mesmos males de outros CHs Brasil a fora. Essa receita que voce falou seria ótima. Potencial tem. Mas ali há um esvaziamento das classes mais nobres, que foram para praia, e tornaram o ambiente menos abastado, e uma degradação do patrimônio.

Abc


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Guiga1 said:


> Que imagens incríveis Henrique!
> 
> João Pessoa está show. Me deu mta vontade de conhecer.
> 
> ...


Muito obrigado, Guiga!


----------



## Mateus Oliveira (Jan 20, 2014)

Pietrin said:


> Excelentes fotos. João Pessoa é um deleite, o Altiplano está com tudo, um dos melhores Skylink do Brasil. E no interior, Campina Grande representa e não faz feio. Valeu pelo thread!
> 
> Só uma pergunta: onde fica a zona comercial de JP? Nas fotos que você postou as ruas estão meio vazias e não vejo comércio. Não é uma crítica, é apenas uma pergunta de quem
> nao conhece a cidade.


Centro e arredores, Avenida Epitacio Pessoa e Praia (Manaira + Tambaú).


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Belo thread, Ice!

João Pessoa é linda, essa parte nova com os baixinhos a beira mar e os altões ao fundo lembrou Miami.
Tirando a minha próxima viagem que esta programada, a outra sem falta quero que seja JP, meu medo e não querer voltar kkkk. Parece que a cidade tem ainda mais potencial com esse centro histórico a ser revitalizado e incorporado de maneira mais efetiva ao turismo.

Quanto a Campina Grande é uma bela e desenvolvida cidade do interior Nordestino não deve nada as urbes do mesmo porte no centro sul.


----------



## +Jampa (Jun 10, 2006)

Mateus Oliveira said:


> Centro e arredores, Avenida Epitacio Pessoa e Praia (Manaira + Tambaú).


não esquecendo do eixo da Zona sul: Bancários/Mangabeira (maior bairro da cidade, comércio popular de rua forte).


----------



## IsaacJPA (Sep 30, 2009)

Foi ótimo matar um bocado da saudade da terrinha! Obrigado pelas fotos, Ice Climber, gosto demais dos seus threads


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Linda Paraíba! Sem dúvidas, o estado mais surpreendente do Nordeste, e que promete se desenvolver mais ainda nos próximos anos. Excelentes fotos, Ice!


----------



## Vonney (Nov 27, 2008)

Pessoal que vem a Recife deveria dá um pulinho e conhecer Jampa é bem pertinho.


----------



## Jeanderson-Picapau (Jul 19, 2017)

áAMO João Pessoa. Cidade incrível. O thread está maravilhoso mesmo, um deleite e muito bem distribuído. 
Parabéns colega.
Fui descendo a página na expectativa de ver a praia do Jacaré (Cabedelo) e não vi rsrsrs. Saudades desse lugar INCRÍVEL. O Jacaré é um dos lugares mais lindos que já visitei no Brasil.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Ponta Poranense said:


> Belo thread, Ice!
> 
> João Pessoa é linda, essa parte nova com os baixinhos a beira mar e os altões ao fundo lembrou Miami.
> Tirando a minha próxima viagem que esta programada, a outra sem falta quero que seja JP, meu medo e não querer voltar kkkk. Parece que a cidade tem ainda mais potencial com esse centro histórico a ser revitalizado e incorporado de maneira mais efetiva ao turismo.
> ...


Muito obrigado Ponta. Não deixe de vsitar João Pessoa. As vezes as passagens pra JP estão proibitivas, mas temos opções mais em conta no Recife ou Natal, que são perto. Importante é ir a JP. Abc!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

IsaacJPA said:


> Foi ótimo matar um bocado da saudade da terrinha! Obrigado pelas fotos, Ice Climber, gosto demais dos seus threads


Muito obrigdo Isaac! Agradeço a deferência. Abc!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Will_NE said:


> Linda Paraíba! Sem dúvidas, o estado mais surpreendente do Nordeste, e que promete se desenvolver mais ainda nos próximos anos. Excelentes fotos, Ice!


E já acho a Paraíba com desenvolvimento superior a média do nordeste (ao menos visualmente). E pro turismo são muitas regiões interessantes pra se visitar... o litoral, o brejo, o cariri, o sertão, um deleite pro turista. 

Obrigado Will. Abc!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Vonney said:


> Pessoal que vem a Recife deveria dá um pulinho e conhecer Jampa é bem pertinho.


exato. Minha primeira ida a Jp foi assim. Eu vou muito a Recife e resolvi um dia esticar até JP, e não me arrependi. Conheci um lindo estado. Obrg!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Jeanderson-Picapau said:


> áAMO João Pessoa. Cidade incrível. O thread está maravilhoso mesmo, um deleite e muito bem distribuído.
> Parabéns colega.
> Fui descendo a página na expectativa de ver a praia do Jacaré (Cabedelo) e não vi rsrsrs. Saudades desse lugar INCRÍVEL. O Jacaré é um dos lugares mais lindos que já visitei no Brasil.


Obrigado Jeanderson! Acredita que nas duas vezes que fui a JP nao fui no Jacaré? A primeira estava sem carro, a segunda estava com receio de aglomeração. Vai ficar pra próxima!


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Um belo Estado e também belas cidades, JP é linda e contrasta com o antigo e o moderno, a cidade se destaca com seus altões imponentes, Cabedelo uma bela cidade na RMJP , Campina Grande é a cidade do interior da PB que acho muito bonita, e também uma grande cidade que tem destaque no interior do Nordeste, sensacional,


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Já ia me esquecendo, que belo thread Ice, visitar as localidades e compartilhar com a gente, parabéns pela disposição.


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Belíssima Paraíba!


----------

